# Deck lid vibration



## Green Mountain Goat (Aug 8, 2006)

Anybody else experiencing a vibration from the decklid/spoiler area on m6 cars at low rpm take offs. Dealer is trying to blame my Magnaflow system. Sounds like the spoiler to me though. Any help would be appreciated.:willy:


----------



## twofast4u (Aug 2, 2006)

Green Mountain Goat said:


> Anybody else experiencing a vibration from the decklid/spoiler area on cars at low rpm take offs. Dealer is trying to blame my Magnaflow system. Sounds like the spoiler to me though. Any help would be appreciated.:willy:


Just out of curiosity, do you have aftermarket speakers installed? I've found that in my friends cars (not gto's), when I have installed after market speakers and they arn't tightend down alot it rattles. Also, check your license plate. I dont own a gto YET. Just a few suggestions, a buddy of mine owns one I will take a look at his car and see if I can help you out at all.:cool


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

I'll bet it's your license plate. Look behind it. There should be two small pieces of foam behind it. They're little grey rectangles placed in back of your plate near the bottom. These things pop off very easily -- and when they do, the plate vibrates against the back of the trunk and makes all kinds of racket. If these are gone, buy a couple of adhesive bumpers from Lowe's or Home Depot.

If it's the spoiler, just make sure the bolts are tight. Can't imagine it being that, though.

Since your dealer sounds like a complete pork chop, one thing you can try as a test is to park the car -- and give it the gas. Hopefully, you can reproduce the vibration. If so, just hold the RPM so the vibration continues -- that way you can isolated it pretty easily.

Had a problem with a squeakly clutch pedal once. Turns out it wasn't clutch pedal at all -- but a switch mounted under the dash which prevents you from starting the car in gear. PITA to identify -- but if you're methodical, which most dealers are not, you can nail anything.


----------



## Green Mountain Goat (Aug 8, 2006)

Still can't find it. I have insulated the wire in the spoiler and, put foam adhesive pipe wrap everywhere that the harnesses touch the decklid panels. It's not the plate there is foam behind that also. Puzzled!


----------



## marathonman (Jun 21, 2005)

I have a aftermarket stereo installed, so my spoiler rattled from that, so I put 2 layers of Dynamat on the rear deck behind the lid cover, sounds alot better now, I also put it on the back side of my license plate. Not sure how much trouble it might be to temporarily remove the rear spoiler to see if the sound goes away. Or might it be the jack kit under the spare or the exhaust touching somewhere to where you can't pinpoint where it's coming from? Good luck!


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Good point. Could definitely be something rattling around in the spare tire well.


----------



## SlowBlueGTO (Jul 29, 2006)

It's probably the brake light in the spoiler. Mine did the same thing and then got real bad when I put my stereo system in with two 12's (removable for the track, of course) in the trunk. I took the spoiler off to see if that was it and tracked it down to the brake light rattling against the inside of the spoiler. I liked the look of it off and there is a 4th brake light in the rear window so I just left it off and filled and painted the decklid. Try it, you might like it.


----------

